# My monitor changes color



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

The monitr screen color keeps changing from normal to green, red, blue, etc.....

Wht cud be the problem?


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 21, 2005)

this happens when u place magnetic items like speakers close to monitor. Now-a-days generally speakers are magnetically shieldied but maybe ur speakers are not. Due to the presence of effective magnetic field around monitor, the gaussian field of monitor disrupts thus resulting in red, blue or green patches.

To remove those patches instantly use the degauss option from ur monitor's OSD or if ur monitor does not support this feature then turn off ur monitor for about 30 mins. and dont keep ur speakers too close to ur monitor next time..

ENjoy


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

tks......

i thought cos its a 9 yr old monitr it's getting conkd.......


i have spkrs close to it ....... will take it offf.........


----------



## pimpom (Feb 21, 2005)

If your problem is due to external magnetic fields like suave_guy said, the abmormal colour will be in patches at certain places on the monitor screen.

If the colour changes uniformly over the whole screen, then that's a different matter. This happens when the CRT (picture tube) does not receive the proper signals on its Red, Green and Blue (R-G-B) input lines.

This can be due to various reasons. The most common ones are -

1. Your monitor signal cable is not firmly plugged into the VGA output of your video card. You can check that easily.

2. There is an intermittent break in one or more of the wires inside your monitor signal cable. This can happen if you've been using your computer for some time with the wire directly behind the VGA connector pressed hard against something like a wall.

3. There's an intermittent break in the RGB circuit inside the monitor itself, probably a dry solder. This can be checked by a competent technician.


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2005)

i tried taking the spkrs off but still the same.........


but when i smack the top of the monitor the color changes normal, the colors are not only rd,grn,blue .... It turns purple, yellow, etc tooooo]


Prbly the monitr is old thts why its like that........


----------



## pimpom (Feb 22, 2005)

Then it's definitely the third possibility I mentioned. It should not be difficult for a good technician to fix.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 22, 2005)

Dump your old monitor and lets go to big apple they have very good monitors 

15" - > 2500 
17" ->  3500
19" -> 6000
21" -> 11000

I picked up a couple and no problems till date.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 22, 2005)

Replace the monitor its too old to be that good man. cmon how much do u expect frm it.


----------



## lavan_joy (Feb 22, 2005)

15" for 2500???

Great Price!!!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 23, 2005)

That too sony, dell sun hp  top end American brands. Not some cheep chinese stuff.


----------



## Charley (Feb 23, 2005)

It's workng fine after i shifted the speakers away from the monitr.....

Tks.......


----------



## pimpom (Feb 23, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> i tried taking the spkrs off but still the same.........
> 
> but when i smack the top of the monitor the color changes normal, the colors are not only rd,grn,blue .... It turns purple, yellow, etc tooooo]





			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> It's workng fine after i shifted the speakers away from the monitr.....


Two contradictory statements. What's going on ?

Re Big Apple : I bought two 17" monitors from them on separate occasions a couple of years ago. The first one died within 1 year, and the second one developed a focussing problem after about 6 months. I managed to repair the first one, but couldn't do anything with the second one because the problem was with the focussing electrode *inside* the CRT (picture tube).


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2005)

Dude, i just shfted it further away from the computer and now its working perfext but when i bring it a little closer the problem persists....


----------



## mamba (Feb 25, 2005)

hey dude
same problem here . in my case the monitorz 9 yrs old     
but m bearing with it coz gonna buy a new rig in may 

the solution 2 my problem has been a screwdriver     
venever , the screen turns blue i start hitting it on the backside     , the problem gets solved
will surely miss my daily dose of exercise


----------



## Charley (Feb 25, 2005)

me too, when i smack it , wrks.......   Dude I wud also be losing on exercise if i replace it... We're  2 lucky ones to own of these gadgets of a lifetime....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 25, 2005)

i too had the same problem.. but it was long back.. but only diff was i had to tap the CPU 2!!! then when asked it was the  the picture tube that was faulty..


----------



## mamba (Feb 25, 2005)

oooooo baby      

thought was the only lucky 1 . got company , i c


----------



## achutes (Feb 1, 2009)

mamba said:


> thought was the only lucky 1 . got company , i c


I am also there. i also have to tap the back of my monitor .


----------



## kool (Jun 2, 2009)

My monitor is also have same problem, its 7 year old, and left side changing color, and patches of green. now i want 2 replace it with TFT screen, by d way how much money they goona minus for my old monitor, its samtron 56V 15inch.


----------



## shyamno (Jun 2, 2009)

I am also facing a similar prob but the difference is that along with color change my viewing space has reduced...its a 5 yr old compaq monitor....What could be the cause ? is it dead...??


----------



## toxictaz (Jun 10, 2009)

I had the same problem too. I took my monitor to a local repairshop and the problem was solved. But I still face some problems like a constant buzzing sound and the display getting all yellowish coloured. I guess its time to dump the thing


----------



## manusag (Jun 10, 2009)

even i had faced the same problem a year ago.My vga cable was faulty, so i replaced it.


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

Loose VGA cable or exposure to magnetic field can make the monitor change colors.
But since in your case, the colors keep changing, its most probably a VGA cable fault. Check the connections.


----------



## khin007 (Jun 21, 2009)

try changing the wire that conncts the monitor to CPU


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Charley said:


> The monitr screen color keeps changing from normal to green, red, blue, etc.....
> 
> Wht cud be the problem?



Just degauss the Screen !!
Try this.
*www.wikihow.com/Degauss-a-Computer-Monitor


----------

